
Xkcd: volume 0 is #714 on Amazon (20% Profits go to RoomToRead) - jamesjyu
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0615314465?ie=UTF8&tag=thinyouvere07-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0615314465
======
zdw
Does the coupon code work? <http://xkcd.com/837/>

------
kmfrk
Is the referral code xkcd's? Otherwise, here is the link without all the
dingus: <http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0615314465>.

~~~
kn0thing
<UPDATE> Wow! You've skyrocketed the book up 131 spots to the #558th
bestselling book on Amazon. Thanks for spreading the word, everyone. </UPDATE>

Don't fret! It's my breadpig Amazon referral account.

See it used here: [http://breadpig.com/2010/08/20/xkcd-volume-0-now-on-sale-
at-...](http://breadpig.com/2010/08/20/xkcd-volume-0-now-on-sale-at-amazon/)

And here: <http://twitter.com/#!/breadpig/status/17728366002044928>

Christina & I also visited Laos to see the first xkcd school we built with
breadpig's profits: [http://breadpig.com/2010/10/08/laos-the-kengthan-
incomplete-...](http://breadpig.com/2010/10/08/laos-the-kengthan-incomplete-
primary-school/)

More to literacy to come thanks to our book profits in the hands of
RoomToRead.org! [http://breadpig.com/2010/07/19/how-were-donating-53000-in-
xk...](http://breadpig.com/2010/07/19/how-were-donating-53000-in-xkcd-book-
profits/)

Please consider signing up for the breadpig mailing list to keep abreast of
all the good work your book-dollars are doing! We want to hear from you, too -
don't be a stranger - as we want this process to be as transparent as possible
(+$165,000 funds raised & profits donated by breadpig so far).

[https://spreadsheets1.google.com/ccc?key=tvO1w5Sg52VhoFEcPKL...](https://spreadsheets1.google.com/ccc?key=tvO1w5Sg52VhoFEcPKL4Izw&hl=en#gid=0)

------
MikeCapone
And there are only 4 reviews. Please consider leaving a review if you have
read it! Thank you.

~~~
kn0thing
Thanks, Mike. Yes, that would be much appreciated.

------
shadowpwner
Out of curiosity, is that your referral code (thinyouvere07)?

~~~
jamesjyu
Oh, nope. I copy pasted it from somewhere.. sorry, didn't realize it had a
code on it.

~~~
kn0thing
It's all good :) see above <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2033334>

~~~
jamesjyu
Whew! :)

